# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Mesulid

## jasper

Hey,

Mesulid is in Vlaanderen uit de handel genomen.
Zijn er mensen die dit medicijn net als ik toch enkele maanden hebben gebruikt?

En weet er iemand de reden waarom dit uit de handel is genomen,

Groetjes,

Jasper

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier in huis nog Mesulid staan...
maar waarvoor ook alweer? Ah ja,rugpijn!
Maar het staat al geruime tijd in mijn medicijnkast...


Ik heb van testaankoop het volgende gehaald;

Mesulid van de markt gehaald

Mesulid is een specialiteit op basis van het niet-steroïdaal anti-inflammatoir middel nimesulide. Het wordt bijvoorbeeld voorgeschreven tegen rugpijn. Omdat het ervan verdacht wordt levertoxiciteit met zich mee te brengen, staat het Federaal Agentschap voor Geneesmiddelen en Gezondheidsproducten (FAGG) niet langer toe dat het product op de markt verkrijgbaar is. In Ierland nam men een dergelijke beslissing al in mei 2007, nadat de lokale gezondheidsinstanties er op de hoogte waren gesteld van het optreden van leverproblemen die bij sommige patiënten een levertransplantatie vereisten...
(bron test-aankoop)

Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan??
Groetjes Agnes

----------

